# DoorDash Scheduling



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

WTF??? Every time I open up my DoorDash app, it’s asking me to schedule a time to drive DoorDash, I thought the whole thing behind delivering food and doing UberEats, DoorDash, GrubHub and all the rest of the delivery apps, was to be able to do this on your own time, not scheduling a time to drive. 

Am I doing something wrong??


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

You have to be on schedule to deliver for DD. UE and PM don't have scheduling. GH has scheduling but u can log on without being on schedule. Scheduled GH drivers get priority dispatch with orders


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

just schedule 1-2 days before.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

or 6 days in advance or you wont get anything


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks all tried to schedule for tomorrow and Tuesday evening... all slots are full 😢


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Keep an eye on the app. Log on when it’s busy for your area. Or move to busy one but sometimes that doesn’t work. Once you’re on keep trying to extend the hours. Again keep looking for openings.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

From what I have read here it depends on how good a Dasher you are. High ratings and status get you the ability to DASH NOW versus having to schedule.

FWIW I don't do food delivery, just quoting what I read here.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> From what I have read here it depends on how good a Dasher you are. High ratings and status get you the ability to DASH NOW versus having to schedule.
> 
> FWIW I don't do food delivery, just quoting what I read here.


Only works if you are a top dasher.....good luck you preety much have to take the crap orders also

most markets are filled 5 days out


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I have my alarm set on my phone for 3 PM, 3:01 PM, 3:02 PM, and 3:03 PM. Every day at 3 PM I pause my blocks and continually toggle the app to see when they released the schedule for a week ahead, so for example today is Sunday, at roughly between 3 PM and 3:03 PM they released the entire day for next Saturday. I never ever miss a day of scheduling


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I really don’t care to schedule more than a day or two in advance. When my hours come up most of the time I can’t or just don’t want to go out. Around here lately most any time of day or night areas are busy and can log on. I’m pretty sure they dropped the top dasher advantage here. Haven’t had a notification for that for a few months.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

My market is such that I don't need to schedule in advance since the DASH NOW option is available pretty much anytime and within a short driving distance.


----------

